

Properly Dreaming About Success - blackhole
http://blackhole12.blogspot.com/2012/05/properly-dreaming-about-success.html

======
mohene1
How many creators actually become rich? I thought the marketers of innovations
are the ones who become rich. To but people back on earth you could show how
many great creators end up with nothing after years and provide practical
solutions to combat this.

Charles Goodyear, Eli Whitney, and Robert Kearns come to mind as people who
never profited off their creations or suffered greatly trying to receive just
compensation.

